# Mini plant mini viv



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

So this is a little fun project of mine. Its a 9x12x10 tank that I wanted to fill with all miniature species, mainly orchids. So far its doing fine, although 3 months in and its still looking a little empty.

So here we go with some progress pics:

Day 1: 9/15/09









9/18/09









Dont have any top down shots for October, so these will have to suffice
10/15


















11/15/09









and today, 12/14/09


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice I like it a lot


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

The progress is easiest to see with the growth in individual species:

9/18









12/14








--------------------------------------------------------------
11/15









12/14








---------------------------------------------------------------
11/15









12/14








---------------------------------------------------------------

Thats all for now, hope you guys enjoyed it. Ill update it periodically every few months Im sure so I can journal the growth of the tank.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

And I will be following along. Subscibed 

Very nice. I want to do something similar as a gift.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Love the Sinningia. Where did you get it?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Dane said:


> Love the Sinningia. Where did you get it?


There are three species in there. S. Rio das Pedras, S. pusilla, and S. concinna. All three can be found on Ebay right now.

Here is S.pusilla in the terrarium.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

So its been 2 months so I thought Id post an update. Taking update photos of a mainly orchid tank is like watching paint dry.

Anyway, from where I left off: 

The stuff planted on the floor in the front of the tank is dying out, i think this is because Im keeping them too moist, and not draining the water quickly enough. 

2/18/10









Bulbophyllum sp. Baiyer River growth
9/14/09








2/18/10..some new growths









One of the branches:
11/15/09








2/18/10...now you can barely see the plants growing off it









Platystele jungermannioides
12/14/09








2/18/10..this orchid is growing like a weed...and im not complaining









The back end of the tank
12/14/09








2/18/10









So thats where the tank stands...and here is a current list of the plants:

Barbosella australis
Barbosella cogniauxiana
Bulbophyllum sp. Baiyer River
Bulbophyllum sp. Thai
Bulbophyllum sp. New Guinea
Bulbophyllum sessile
Bulbophyllum alagense 'small form'
Bulbophyllum alagense 'large form'
Platystele jungermannioides
Pleurothallis microphylla
Dendrobium prenticei
Davallia heterophylla
Davallia parvula
Davallia repens
Edanoya difformis
Peperomia rotundiflora
Peperomia rubella
Peperomia galioides
Peperomia prostrata
Sinningia Rio das Pedras
Sinningia pusilla
Sinningia concinna
Philodendron sp. Mini
Ficus sp. Mini


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

AHHH YEAH! 
I told you you wouldnt kill them!
Youve got some really nice growth on those, verrrrrry nice


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this thread! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

this whole thread is such a neat thing to see, with the months gone by
that Bulbophyllum sp. Baiyer River is especially neat...care to share where you got it, if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice. I love how Pep. rubella looks when it grows prostrate. Which plant is Peperomia galioides?


----------



## speed211 (Jan 27, 2006)

hey what is the plant that reminds me of a giant squid tentacle or bottom view of a centapede. you can see it best in the bottom group of photos labled 9-18-09 on the left side of the tank. I really like that!!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

speed211 said:


> hey what is the plant that reminds me of a giant squid tentacle or bottom view of a centapede. you can see it best in the bottom group of photos labled 9-18-09 on the left side of the tank. I really like that!!


The red circle is a mini Philodendron species, the black circle is Peperomia galioides


----------



## speed211 (Jan 27, 2006)

hmm i cant tell if that is the one from that particular pic the angle is diffrent. I was refering to the pic directly above the caption 11-15-09. the plant is on the left center. oh i know, it looks like a rattlesnake tail....the buttons of its rattle


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

speed211 said:


> hmm i cant tell if that is the one from that particular pic the angle is diffrent. I was refering to the pic directly above the caption 11-15-09. the plant is on the left center. oh i know, it looks like a rattlesnake tail....the buttons of its rattle


just cut and paste the pic and circle the plant you are talking about....because right now I have no idea what you are referring to.

I think you might be talking about Davallia heterophylla but I really am not sure what you mean.


----------



## speed211 (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry i should have thought of that


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

speed211 said:


> sorry i should have thought of that


That is Davallia heterophylla. They have 2 different leaves, the one you see is the sporing leaf, but they dont all look like that.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the the spacing you've done. It actually looks very roomy. And i like the plant selection also. Nicely done.


----------



## speed211 (Jan 27, 2006)

i am going to do some research on that....i really like it. Is it fairly delicate or hardy in your experience?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

speed211 said:


> i am going to do some research on that....i really like it. Is it fairly delicate or hardy in your experience?


I find it pretty easy. grows easy for me from the rhizome cuttings, and grows fairly quickly.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Two months later, so I thought Id post another update.

Added the following plants:
Pleurothallis sp. 'Costa Rica'
Barbosella dusenii
Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes
Platystele pisifera
Peltapteris peltata 'small form'

Full tank shot 5/10/10










Pleurothallis microphylla in the foreground with Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes leaf in the background










Front of the tank...Sinningia concinna, Sinningia Rio das Pedras, Peltapteris peltata, and some misc ferns that grew out of moss. 










Bulbophyllum sp. Baiyer River starting to take off nicely now










Peperomia galioides and Peperomia rubella garden in the back of the tank











Platystele jungermannioides growth
3/15/10









5/10/10









Barbosella australis growth
1/20/10









5/10/10










Well theres the update for now, enjoy the pics.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool. Awesome shots, all in focus, heck you can almost see the individual cells on the sphagnum.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

VivariumWorks said:


> Very cool. Awesome shots, all in focus, heck you can almost see the individual cells on the sphagnum.


Thanks, macro mode on a point and shoot camera works wonders.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love that you are doing this, and looking forward to updates.


----------



## dustin1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

rollinkansas you from kansas? lol if so what part?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

dustin1231 said:


> rollinkansas you from kansas? lol if so what part?


From New York. My username is just the name of a movie I was watching at the time of registering for the site.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow where did you get the plants and how much
where they


----------



## dustin1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

rollinkansas said:


> From New York. My username is just the name of a movie I was watching at the time of registering for the site.


thats what i kinda thought. That was a pretty funny flick.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Nice shots. I really like the Platystele jungermannioides.. I might have to search for some.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pleurothallis microphylla looks similar and is similarly sized, and might be easier to find


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Iu


frogparty said:


> Pleurothallis microphylla looks similar and is similarly sized, and might be easier to find


Thanks frogparty!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

LittleDip said:


> Iu
> 
> Thanks frogparty!


Yep, similar size, both grew very well for me.

junger on left...microphylla on right


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I really like the idea of an all-mini plant viv. I may have to give a mini-viv of my own a try sometime. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bob-GP (Mar 16, 2014)

hi,

I've been trying to fined Platystele jungermannioides for a wile now on the internet and cant find any one selling this exquisite little thing (I am a miniature orchid man) dose anyone no where I might be able to fined one for sale 

thank you in advance.


----------

